# Nuova Simonelli Oscar



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Anyone got any experience / knowledge of these machines.

I have been doing some reading up online and ended up more confused than anything else:-

1. User reviews are either glowing or lukewarm

2. I couldn`t work out whether latest spec machines have had a vacuum breaker added or not which would obviate the need to crack the steam wand open briefly when warming the machine up.

I generally get the impression that they are very good for the money and I reckon I can live with the look of them. Found three sites that sell em, Pennine tea and coffee who I have asked some info from on current spec, coffehit which is expensive and an italian based site which is best price but I am dubious about sourcing outwith the UK.

Don


----------



## Harry Worthington (Apr 10, 2010)

DonRJ,

Not sure if this video is of any interest.






The guy has really splashed out on his knock-box...


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for tracking that down.

Well its certainly got some steaming power compared to my Gaggia, pity there was the classical soundtrack so you couldn`t hear how much racket the pump makes. Don makes personal note to llok for an Izzo Alex vid to see how it sounds in action.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Izzo alex is quiet, unless you put any cups anywhere near the edges of the warming tray. This one sounds about right:


----------

